# cyan_john



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I know this guy has been brought up once before but I was looken at slingshot on E-BAY and thought I was here on the forum. I don't know who he is but I do know he is a regular here. Weather a guest or member I couldn't say but it seems like when someone has a design he likes he makes it and puts it up for sale on E-BAY. Just thought since we are over 1500 strong all the newer members should be brought up to date. I think if I wanted one of his slingshots I'll go to the original designer.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Theres him and his dad that are making them, his dad is no longer on the site, but do we know who every one is, any one member can look on site but can not see all of the photos without logging in,
i dont know why they copy cos they are good slingshot makers, and sell them cheap, my son has one he got off ebay of theres, it a good soilid slingshot, jeff


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes they do look well made but makes me wonder about the experience he says he has sounds like it is other peoples experience.


----------



## sharpshooter123 (Feb 18, 2011)

I own 3 of hes designs, i gotta say they are top cattys, finished realy well and cheap to, i see that hes designs are simalar to some i have seen before but not identical,


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

This is all too close for comfort for me, and many others who make their living as professionals!!!!

Whether or not their "well made", or "identical" is not the real issue!!! Lack of integrity and honor is!!!!

Having been a musician for years I often look at this issue from that perspective. As for me I'm not a rich rock star who gripes about copied CD's because I'm not getting richer. I'm more like the struggling busker who doesn't eat or pay bills if people don't buy my songs. Frankly, every time people like this succeed in selling a close clone of my work my children may go without something they need.

Don't encourage copying and selling of stolen designs!!! Support values, and those with honest business practices by buying originals from our vendors, or not at all!!!!


----------



## Snipez (Dec 1, 2010)

I have just bought my band sets from him

Atb rob


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> This is all too close for comfort for me, and many others who make their living as professionals!!!!
> 
> Whether or not their "well made", or "identical" is not the real issue!!! Lack of integrity and honor is!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Perry thats the point I'm trying to make. For those of us that do not do this for a living its no big deal but for those that do it's different.


----------



## Snipez (Dec 1, 2010)

Is there anyone on here that does them in the uk

Atb rob


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Rob i dont think? band sets are an issue mate OR are they? i must say his band sets are very good and well made


Snipez said:


> Is there anyone on here that does them in the uk
> 
> Atb rob


----------



## sharpshooter123 (Feb 18, 2011)

he has just uploaded a video and has stopped producing most of hes designs, please copy and paste the link below :


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

"TOUCHE" Perry:


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well he is stopping the copying, what i want to know is what he is doing with the blanks he users, i wonder if he would sell me them so i can start my own range ha ha, joking, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Well now maybe the fellow can run a respectable slingshot business. He did have some that looked to be designs he had come up with on his own and also the "power-core" tripled bands looked interesting, though I am not a thera-band person myself.

I'll be watching his ebay stuff to see what goes on there. I also have a question......would the forum accept him if he quit copying, or would it start a huge civil war? I know the fellow has done some not-so-discreet copying in the past but if he quits, what then?

In case anyone is thinking I am him, I'm not. My two IP addresses are several thousand miles away from where he is, and I've never even spoken with the man.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Well now maybe the fellow can run a respectable slingshot business. He did have some that looked to be designs he had come up with on his own and also the "power-core" tripled bands looked interesting, though I am not a thera-band person myself.
> 
> I'll be watching his ebay stuff to see what goes on there. I also have a question......would the forum accept him if he quit copying, or would it start a huge civil war? I know the fellow has done some not-so-discreet copying in the past but if he quits, what then?
> 
> In case anyone is thinking I am him, I'm not. My two IP addresses are several thousand miles away from where he is, and I've never even spoken with the man.


Because my dealings with him have included taking several cussin's, disseminated lies, threats, as well as the "in your face" copies being sold, I would personally take it as the last straw, and the proverbial slap in the face if they were allowed back here.
Just because he makes a little video where he says he won't copy anymore doesn't mean I think I need to trust him, or kiss and make up just yet. Because of some other altercations and foul dealings I believe this was just a response to the fact he was loosing money on Ebay.uk.


----------



## sharpshooter123 (Feb 18, 2011)

this is what he has written on hes youtube account

actualy mate the 2 cattys in question that i call the mini poacher﻿ and the pocket poacher didn't even come with the pinkie hole? and the shape of the fork was slightly different, also perry leaves hes flat in the cup of the catapult were he signs them but mine are rounded, so the only thing in common was the top of the fork shape, the same has hunter catapults "target shooter" and dankungs "owl" & "axe hunter" and the pocket poacher from hogans casting............


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Perry I didn't know he had cursed you out, lied, and threatened or I wouldn't have ever suggested anything like I did. I respect you as an honorable man and agree with your analogy of the busker trying to put a few dollars in the hat.

I guess his actions will (and have) spoken louder than words and I agree and understand the way you feel about them.

Perry just keep doing what you're doing; you've endeared yourself to the slingshot community at large, both here and elsewhere and if I was forced to pick (which I'm not, by the way) I'd have you here any day at the drop of a hat. I wasn't insinuating you weren't wronged by them in the least and I hope that you'll be here with us for years to come.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

This is a pointless, futile discussion, and a stirring up of old issues that were long ago dealt with by forum moderators and the owner. They agreed his work constituted copying, his attitude insufferable and so they removed his pictures, and banned him. I for one won't be baited by him or his friends into any more discussion on the matter, and neither should anyone else!!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Perry I didn't know he had cursed you out, lied, and threatened or I wouldn't have ever suggested anything like I did. I respect you as an honorable man and agree with your analogy of the busker trying to put a few dollars in the hat.
> 
> I guess his actions will (and have) spoken louder than words and I agree and understand the way you feel about them.
> 
> Perry just keep doing what you're doing; you've endeared yourself to the slingshot community at large, both here and elsewhere and if I was forced to pick (which I'm not, by the way) I'd have you here any day at the drop of a hat. I wasn't insinuating you weren't wronged by them in the least and I hope that you'll be here with us for years to come.


Thanks very much Jmplsnt!!! I appreciate that more than you know!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_Come. Let us reason together. . .
_Isaiah 1:18


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

This is all old news now, i,m asking you lads to let it lie now, and put it to bed, and get on what you all do best, shoot and make slingshots, cheers lads, jeff


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> This is all too close for comfort for me, and many others who make their living as professionals!!!!
> 
> Whether or not their "well made", or "identical" is not the real issue!!! Lack of integrity and honor is!!!!
> 
> ...


Amen brother! he started off selling copies of the hunter's just cut out for the customer to finish,then was listing his catapults on ebay as 'Hunter' catapults,to his credit he did change the description one i pointed out it was a registered trade mark of my company Hunter catapults. I have had a lot of threats from his dad though and have had to report the matter to Ebay and now to you tube customer support as well as the police,no to mention the ouright lies told by his dad on you tube,for the record i dont have a problem with romani or welsh,i hav many welsh friends and my great great grandfather was a polish romany and moved to England in the late1800's.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Snipez said:


> Is there anyone on here that does them in the uk
> 
> Atb rob


the original and best:

www.huntercatapults.co.uk


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

fish said:


> Is there anyone on here that does them in the uk
> 
> Atb rob


the original and best:

www.huntercatapults.co.uk
[/quote]

Aye.... get you some from Fish if you're in the UK.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

sharpshooter123 said:


> he has just uploaded a video and has stopped producing most of hes designs, please copy and paste the link below :
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=D8QsiMTeuhc


Look at the slingshot at the top right at the 1:00 mark. That is the same as the X-Calibur designed by me for USA Slingshots.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

i quite like the loo of his new ones....


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Like i said its oldd news, just leave it now, jeff


----------

